# Wingsuit flight, water landing, no chute



## Swill (Oct 12, 2013)

Impressive. Even more so when you consider that he did with a French accent holding him back.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2013)

I hope that crazy fucking Frenchman was wearing a cup, otherwise, that would hurt like hell and might cause permanent damage.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 12, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2013)

Fake.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 12, 2013)

I dunno, looks fake to me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks pretty real to me. I am impressed by Raphial, and his wingman/cameraman. Looks tempting. 



x SF med said:


> I hope that crazy fucking Frenchman was wearing a cup, otherwise, that would hurt like hell and might cause permanent damage.



Yup a cup, and steel toed jumpboots.


----------



## Red Ryder (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep looks fake. He jumps with a camera on his helmet, its not there when he lands. That sucks


----------



## Centermass (Oct 12, 2013)

Real.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 13, 2013)

Not sure if anybody's ever thought of or attempted this but they ought to put some kind of a brake system (probably a small chute that pops out around his ankles) to slow him down before he impacts the water. 

That system could also be utilized to cut the speed down while in the middle of flight.


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Not sure if anybody's ever thought of or attempted this but they ought to put some kind of a brake system (probably a small chute that pops out around his ankles) to slow him down before he impacts the water.
> 
> That system could also be utilized to cut the speed down while in the middle of flight.


 
The thread's about landing without a parachute, so your idea to make this work is to add a parachute?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, wrong choice of words there -- an analogy would be those speed brakes we see on aircrafts.


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Well, wrong choice of words there -- an analogy would be those speed brakes we see on aircrafts.



So they need wings then, a tail would help too, add a cockpit for aerodynamics, and engine would be useful if they needed to abort at the last minute too.


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeb Corliss has/ had this big plan to land a wingsuit without using a parachute, but his involved this gigantic ski ramp contraption. His plan was to solicit the money to build this thing and do it on the Strip in Vegas...sell the TV rights and everything.

LOL...Gary Connery had other ideas as seen in the video above. His is the first *planned*, and the only to my knowledge, jump where he didn't use a 'chute.

I've met one guy who survived a double mal, he had a ball of nylon shit above his head (main-reserve entanglement) when he went into a swamp. Poor bastard broke a bunch of bones and lawn darted into mud up to his chest, but he lived and jumped again a few years later.

The reality is you don't need to be much of a physicist to ponder the difficulty in pulling it off. Gravity is a cruel mistress and a wingsuit just uses her pull and lift properties to reduce one's fall rate. That energy has to go somewhere, hence flying forward. You're stuck with slowing your rate of descent or finding some magic way to absorb your energy....like a bunch of cardboard boxes for example.

Imagine hitting the water at 80 mph, that would be like concrete and no, breaking the surface tension won't solve that problem.

And before anyone asks, BASE jumping and/ or wingsuiting for Military Freefall = Go back to your mom's basement and one-hand it to Call of Duty.

Cheers.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> So they need wings then, a tail would help too, add a cockpit for aerodynamics, and engine would be useful if they needed to abort at the last minute too.


I honestly don't have anything else but an idea ... I can't find a diagram of anything relating to it on Google.

But I did find this: http://www.flylikebrick.com/articles/flb_fallrate_vs_glideratio.pdf

So basically what I was getting at was whatever that additional wingsuit contraption of a brake system is going to be designed, it would probably be the same material as the wingsuit itself and would aid the person in flying close to a stall. Then when he's slowed down he can jettison the contraption and continue flying, make a sharp turn, or land safely.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 14, 2013)

You're dumping kinetic energy through the wingsuit with losses. You are always falling down, the amount of "falling down" varies with air density, your weight, surface area and porosity of the wing flaps... there's ZERO lift inherent in the system.  

I'll be impressed once they make a fabric glider pack you can inflate to provide enough tension throughout the structure to prevent collapse and can actually have an aerofoil design to generate lift.  Aka, a worn glider plane.


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> You're dumping kinetic energy through the wingsuit with losses. You are always falling down, the amount of "falling down" varies with air density, your weight, surface area and porosity of the wing flaps... there's ZERO lift inherent in the system.
> 
> I'll be impressed once they make a fabric glider pack you can inflate to provide enough tension throughout the structure to prevent collapse and can actually have an aerofoil design to generate lift.  Aka, a worn glider plane.


 
Wingsuits generate lift.


----------



## Brill (Oct 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Wingsuits generate lift.



You didn't carry the one.

http://www.dept.aoe.vt.edu/~lutze/AOE3104/airfoilwings.pdf


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 14, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Wingsuits generate lift.



Yeah, like a T-10C...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 15, 2013)

I remember the box jump in 2012.......makes the water landing soooo 30 seconds ago... :-"


----------

